# TweakUI for Windows 98



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

This has come up several times lately. The version of TweakUI that comes with PowerToys is not recommended for use with Windows 98. Some of the distribution CD's of W98 contain a different version of TweakUI, but I guess Microsoft decided that if they packaged it with the OS they would have to support it and they've always stated that the PowerToys are "free, unsupported software" In any case you can download the W98 version of TweakUI at: TweakUI 98

KT

------------------
Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part

[This message has been edited by ich (edited 12-09-1999).]


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

***as copied from ich's earlier post***

Bandit!

***end copy from ich's earlier post***

you called me at work and had me give you the address for tweakui98!

Okay, now we're even.

------------------
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

The chance of the bread falling with the butter side down is directly proportional to the value of the carpet.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

I feel really embarrassed asking this question but I never actually saw TweakUI. What exactly is it? Should I try playing with it?


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

YSB,
TweakUI is a Utility program last gives you some very useful extra's to tinker with how Windows operates. For as I know all changes can be reset without losing anything on your system. I am not an expert on TweakUI just a user.
TONEYS









P.S. I could not get ich's link to access. If you have Windows98 first edition it should be on the CD.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

I just tested it and the link worked fine for me. 
Many many things you can tweak with it, including automatically login to the network on boot; enable/disable CDROM autoplay for music and/or data CD's; mouse speed; the speed at which the start menu folder expand (there's a built in delay); change the locations of Desktop, My Documents, Favorites, and a bunch of other system folders; and a *bunch* of other stuff.


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey ich,
No pun intended but for some reason I get this. http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum14/HTML/ftp.creativelement.com/pub/win98ann/tweakui98.zip


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Wow. I just tried it again and I got the same thing. I didn't follow it through last time, just waited for Go!Zilla (a killer download utility) to pick up on it as that usually indicates a good connection and a legitimate file. This time, no Go!Zilla and it tried to access the same address yours did. I suspect there's a problem with the way the UBB is handleing html in posts as I copied that link directly from another post that I knew worked at one time. I'll drop TechGuy a note about it. In the mean time, copy and paste this: ftp.creativelement.com/pub/win98ann/tweakui98.zip


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

You can also find it here
http://www.winmag.com/win98/software.htm

------------------
Frenat


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I belive that FTP url should be typed out like this: ftp://ftp.creativelement.com/pub/win98ann/tweakui98.zip


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Wha? Having gone back into the original post, I see that *ftp://* was indeed missing. I don't know how it happened when I copied it from another post unless the original was bad and no one complained on the other thread - maybe no one tried it? Anyway, I've edited the original post to be correct and here it is again: TweakUI 98

Sorry for the confusion

------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.

[This message has been edited by ich (edited 12-09-1999).]


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Hmm, that Finagle's Third Law part of my signature seems remarkably apt in this situation.


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

A - O.K. ich.
TONEYS


----------

